# leuchtende DOT Matrix Schrift erstellen



## FirefoxUltra (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich würde gerne solch einen leuchtenden LED Text selber schaffen.
Rote Schrift sieht natürlich aufgesetzt aus, etwas abgeschwächt mit
Glanzeffekt sieht auch nicht echt aus. Im Zoom dieses Originals ist
die Farbe des Textes (POLIZEI) rot mit hellen Pixeln was bei 100%
Größe eben dieses Leuchten erwirken.

Wie bekomm ich sowas hin? Oder gibt es nen Plugin für PS7 ?

Grüße Firefox


----------



## subzero (25. Januar 2004)

Also ich würde ja eine Display Font bei http://www.dafont.com suchen das Ganze mit nem kleinen Glatz und einen schwarzen Schein nach innen und noch mit einer Störung machen


----------



## FirefoxUltra (25. Januar 2004)

*versuch*

Hi subzero

also der Schatten nach Innen ist schon ganz gut, Glanz macht die ganze
Schrift total dunkel.

Hier mein Versuch jedoch find ich die Schrift zu matt, sie sollte mehr leuchten.
Trotz Farbe Pink oder Knallrot wird das immer so schwach wie hier obwohl es
schon ganz gut aussieht.


----------



## subzero (25. Januar 2004)

Kopier diese Ebene mal, und spiel mal mit den Ebenen Modifikationen, dazu kommt noch das du mit Farbeinstellungen wie Helligkeit/Sättigung spielen kannst - kriegste scho hin - wenn nich schick mir ma die PSD datei 

Wills auch mal probieren


----------



## freakboy (23. März 2004)

hi firefox ultra,

hast du das problem lösen können?
will ebenfalls eine led effekt erstellen, allerdings bin ich noch nirgens fündig geowrden.

wäre nett, wenn du deine lösung posten könntest.



mfg freakboy


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. März 2004)

Befolge doch subzero´s Anweisung, vor allem den Part mit dem Schein nach nach innen und mit der Helligkeit bei einer duplizierten Ebene spielen.

Gruss vom ALF


----------

